# Hunting Near a School



## mortonspoint (Aug 19, 2003)

OK, there is the law that you can't hunt within 450 feet of a structure that could be inhabitated by a person. But there is also a law about a gun free school zone and I think that law states 1000 feet from any school property. I have a great field for early goose hunting but it's next to a school. What is the specific law on this?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think you will find that the 1000 feet from school property is referring to property where kids attend school at, the building etc. You might want to check with the local county sheriff or state police as that law is not part of the hunting laws.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

That wooden playground structure ISN'T a good place to hunt, even if it does have a twisty slide...


----------

